# My Turtlewax Dry and Shine review



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Washed our Mini today.
Had planned on using TW Seal and Shine after.
As soon as i started rinsing after a simple 2BM wash, it started drzzling

No worries i thought. My Dry and Shine had arrived this week.
Seeing as it HAS TO BE rinsed off anyway, a little drizzle wouldn't do any harm.

It was hard to see any benefit on the bodywork as there was still alot of beading after just a wash due to BSD/CGV07 being used after every wash previousely.
However, I am guilty of showing the wheels zero love as all they ever get is a 2BM wash. No polish. No sealant. Not even BSD as a drying aid.

Initially i think rinsing with the pressure washer too close blasted the product off and there was no beading on the wheels.
Repeated a little mist of Dry and Shine with a gentle jetrinse from a distance to reveal nice beading considering zero prep on untreated wheels.

TW Dry and Shine by Andy Ten, on Flickr

TW Dry and Shine by Andy Ten, on Flickr

So a nice product to use if you get caught by rain before you get to apply your normal LSP or drying aid.


----------



## Ateca71 (Oct 15, 2019)

I’ve just received 2 bottles from CP4L and plan to give it a try next weekend. From what I’ve seen it seems to be really good.


----------



## BobbyNelson (May 8, 2011)

Looks good on the wheels. I'd be interested to know how easily the inevitable brake dust sticks following application.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good - and as you say, if you need a top up and it starts raining, this type of product works great. 

Be interesting to see how long it lasts on wheels :thumb:


----------



## moncris (Jan 2, 2018)

Does it leave residue on the paint?


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Not if used correctly , 1 or 2 spritz's onto wet panel then wipe over with a plush damp microfiber and rinse straight away , I find an open ended hose works best . Great product and I'm sure there's nothing else to touch it for the price it can be bought for .

Mark


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

Why did you wipe it over with a damp microfiber
I thought it just had to be rinsed off and then dried
Or is this a better way of doing it


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

It gets better coverage and isn't as liable to streak/leave any patches. 

Mark


----------



## BobbyNelson (May 8, 2011)

Interesting - have you tried applying to the damp microfibre and then to the bodywork? Or is that complete overkill and a waste of product (as it'll just stick to the cloth rather than the paint)?


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

Ahhh 
Cool I will try that method next time 
Thanks


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

BobbyNelson said:


> Looks good on the wheels. I'd be interested to know how easily the inevitable brake dust sticks following application.


I tried it on my wheels and after a fortnight I would guess there was slightly less than normal brake dust, which wash off probably easier than normal.
the other thing I would suggest is not to over apply on the paintwork like I did,after drying I had to go round the car and buff each panel very lightly as there was some streaking


----------



## BobbyNelson (May 8, 2011)

gishy said:


> I tried it on my wheels and after a fortnight I would guess there was slightly less than normal brake dust, which wash off probably easier than normal.
> 
> the other thing I would suggest is not to over apply on the paintwork like I did,after drying I had to go round the car and buff each panel very lightly as there was some streaking


Cool, thanks. Will give it a go and see how it performs on mine.


----------



## BobbyNelson (May 8, 2011)

So had a little try with this earlier. I was impressed with the level of gloss following application given how easy to apply it was. 

Tried applying two ways - firstly with just a spritz and a wipe down, but found this wasn't too economical as the fine mist was getting picked up in the breeze and blown away from the car. End result, I now have slightly hydrophobic jeans.

Also did a close spritz and wipe with a damp microfibre. Seemed a much easier and economical way of applying, and would be how I recommend to others apply.

Have also done the wheels in this - made them nice and shiny to begin with, but longevity is the key here...


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

Interestingly, Forensic seems to be saying this stuff is superior to the upcoming Ceramic line rinse wax


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Yep, beat the new one hands down at a fraction of the price.
Get it while you can.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

gishy said:


> I tried it on my wheels and after a fortnight I would guess there was slightly less than normal brake dust, which wash off probably easier than normal.
> the other thing I would suggest is not to over apply on the paintwork like I did,after drying I had to go round the car and buff each panel very lightly as there was some streaking


I find the pressure washer gets a lot off but the reality is no matter what product and you use, dirt will stick. I'm sure it makes it easier though.


----------



## BobbyNelson (May 8, 2011)

RCCampus said:


> Interestingly, Forensic seems to be saying this stuff is superior to the upcoming Ceramic line rinse wax


Now that is interesting. I wonder what the circumstances are for that conclusion; longevity, gloss enhancement, ease of application etc.

Is there a video available at all?

I would imagine it's not the sort of thing that will make TW too happy being out there, given respective price points and marketing behind the products. I hadn't heard of DnS until it turned up cheap and thought worth a punt. The hybrid range has been promoted from the rooftops...


----------



## BobbyNelson (May 8, 2011)

RS3 said:


> Yep, beat the new one hands down at a fraction of the price.
> Get it while you can.


Ah, too slow to reply above.

Will have a watch. Thanks for linking, appreciate it.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I have been using Dry and Shine for a few months and love the hydrophobic nature and ease of use. 

I don't think it's really a like for like comparison though as one is a Rinse Wax type product while the other is sprayed on to a wet panel wiped and buffed. 

I will certainly still be buying and trying the Ceramic Wet Wax as sometimes especially on a warm day it may be a better method of application IMO.


----------



## BobbyNelson (May 8, 2011)

66Rob said:


> I don't think it's really a like for like comparison though as one is a Rinse Wax type product while the other is sprayed on to a wet panel wiped and buffed.


When you say rinse wax, do you mean you're just spraying on the paint and rinsing off? I, and other posters, have found that a quick spritz and a wipe / buff with a damp microfibre produces a better result in terms of coverage and economy. The longevity is an unknown at this point for me though.

Would thoroughly recommend giving it a try next time you use it - it might work for you, it may not.



66Rob said:


> I will certainly still be buying and trying the Ceramic Wet Wax as sometimes especially on a warm day it may be a better method of application IMO.


Have just checked and it's £4.82 for a bottle on CP4L delivered, using the code at the top of the page. At that price, the more expensive ceramic wet wax would need to be a much better product to justify the extra outlay for me. I'm not sure the anecdotal evidence is suggesting that, so far...


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Cheers Bobby. Haven't tried the damp microfibre method yet but will certainly give it a try. :thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Be interesting to see if the new Caramic version and the rest of the new range will be heavily discounted at CP4L etc.


----------



## Gafferinc (Jan 23, 2017)

Damp microfibre works well for me and gives great results. Well great and easy for me, probably not up to scratch for you lot


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks great

Our Ibiza came up well to :thumb:


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

I don’t have a hose 
So it took me ages going back and forth to the car with a watering can


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Click on image to play a video of my results after a quick wash

After Turtle Wax Dry and Shine by Andy Ten, on Flickr


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

GSI-MAN said:


> I don't have a hose
> So it took me ages going back and forth to the car with a watering can


Which is proof that as Turtlewax claim, it only needs to be hose rinsed (opposed to pressure washer). If you watch the TW official video on YouTube (which is more promo than instruction), it looks like the concept is spray on a wet car, then use a steady water stream to sheet dry the panel.


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

I did spray on my wet car and then I hosed it off.
I did this panel by panel
I used about 2 watering cans per panel
Just to be sure


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

GSI-MAN said:


> I did spray on my wet car and then I hosed it off.
> I did this panel by panel
> I used about 2 watering cans per panel
> Just to be sure


That's what I do, 1 or 2 sprays per panel (I start with the roof) hose down and then 1 or 2 watering cans full over the panel, the panel is normally then just about totally dry. Anything left can be dried easily

:detailer:


----------



## BobbyNelson (May 8, 2011)

Having used this on Saturday, and given we've had 3 nights of hard frost since, I'm really impressed with this stuff.

The car is still looking nice and shiny, with a deepness to the gloss that I didn't get with BSD (the only other spray sealant I've tried). The frost, when melting, is forming tight beads - can't comment on rain sheeting yet as we've been lucky and dry here. Even the alloys are still looking pretty shiny.

All in, and given how easy to use it is, it seems a great product. Certainly worth more than the £4.50ish that I paid for it. Even if longevity isn't into the 6+ months that some people crave, I personally don't see an issue as I'll just reapply every 1-2 washes.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Can I just clarify the damp MF method.

Dampen towel
Spray product onto towel
Wipe over bodywork (can the bodywork be dry / dryish?)
Further towel dry / buff ?
NO FURTHER RINSE

And that leaves no residue ?


----------



## BlitzDetailing (Dec 2, 2019)

BarryAllen said:


> Can I just clarify the damp MF method.
> 
> Dampen towel
> Spray product onto towel
> ...


AFAIK:
Dampen Towel
Spritz onto panel
Wipe panel with towel (this is mainly for coverage/prevent streaks)
Rinse


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Needs someone keen to try it, but I suspect you could apply this dry. Bouncers Bead Juice has a similar wet application (although must be jet washed off). But with the Bead Juice there is a dry application. Spray sparingly, spread with one towel and buff with another. It's the harder application to master, but works.

Worth a try with the Dry and Shine. Light mist (which the bottle is good at), spread, wipe.


----------



## BobbyNelson (May 8, 2011)

BlitzDetailing said:


> AFAIK:
> 
> Dampen Towel
> 
> ...


This is what I did. With a final dry at the end. Very happy with the results...


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

GSB1 said:


> Needs someone keen to try it, but I suspect you could apply this dry. Bouncers Bead Juice has a similar wet application (although must be jet washed off). But with the Bead Juice there is a dry application. Spray sparingly, spread with one towel and buff with another. It's the harder application to master, but works.
> 
> Worth a try with the Dry and Shine. Light mist (which the bottle is good at), spread, wipe.


Different tech. BBJ is Nano tech... so I'm not convinced it will go the same way.


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

moncris said:


> Does it leave residue on the paint?


First time I used it it left a lot of residue on the paint and glass. Since then I have given it a THOROUGH rinse after and it seems to work perfectly. I was thinking of it as wet coat, where a simple rinse would spread it around the panel then be done with it. With D&S, if the water being rinsed still looks a bit milky, there's residue in it, so keep rinsing till it all goes away.

Think of it like when people remove ceramic coatings... they wipe adjacent panels in case some had been pushed over them. This does the same, so rinse each panel and then give the whole car a good rinse again


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

So the MF method doesn't reduce the touching of the paintwork i.e once to apply product and then the drying stage (assuming you don't use a blower !)

Might as well go with the Seal and Shine as a drying aid - same tech as Dry and Shine and uses less water - which is arguably a good thing at any time, but in close to zero and below temperatures it might just help avoid freezing of the door seals.

I've done that on black paint and it comes out surprsingly well if you are light with the dosage. 

Just my tuppence worth.


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

BarryAllen said:


> So the MF method doesn't reduce the touching of the paintwork i.e once to apply product and then the drying stage (assuming you don't use a blower !)
> 
> Might as well go with the Seal and Shine as a drying aid - same tech as Dry and Shine and uses less water - which is arguably a good thing at any time, but in close to zero and below temperatures it might just help avoid freezing of the door seals.
> 
> ...


Agreed on the easier application, other than according to reviews I think the Dry and Shine produces greater water repellency.


----------



## BlitzDetailing (Dec 2, 2019)

BobbyNelson said:


> This is what I did. With a final dry at the end. Very happy with the results...


I've also seen a slight extra step of a quick spritz on the cloth prior to wiping the panel spritzes too. Also, for example, I think it may have been Whizzer or someone (?) did two spritzes on the bonnet, one on the damp cloth, wipe the whole bonnet & rinse. Looked like a very good end result.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

BlitzDetailing said:


> I've also seen a slight extra step of a quick spritz on the cloth prior to wiping the panel spritzes too. Also, for example, I think it may have been Whizzer or someone (?) did two spritzes on the bonnet, one on the damp cloth, wipe the whole bonnet & rinse. Looked like a very good end result.


That was me 

I don't think seal & shine is quite as effective as the dry & shine when used as a drying aid.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> Might as well go with the Seal and Shine as a drying aid - same tech as Dry and Shine and uses less water - which is arguably a good thing at any time


I have made a similar comment about products that require PW rinsing to work.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok, so here's how the Dry and Shine is after a few weeks on wheels

Freshly applied to unprepped rims after a simple wash on 25/11

TW Dry and Shine by Andy Ten, on Flickr

then after a wash on15/12

TW Dry and Shine by Andy Ten, on Flickr

Still beading quite well, but it's so easy to apply I just sprayed another coat on.
In fact this is going to be my main use for it now

Sprayed some on my Zed's wheels after a wash too
After Turtle Wax Dry and Shine by Andy Ten, on Flickr


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good mate and holding up - as you say, if it’s so easy to apply, then excellent for topping up / adding some protection to the wheels...


----------

